# Resealing a 60 gallon hex tank problem



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

I resealed a 75 gallon flatback hex which has a reinforcing bar in the middle more than a year ago and have not had any problem. Used GE Silicone 1.
I have made sure I got all the old silicone off and started redid it all.

However I have resealed this 60 gallon tall Hex 31"H X 22" across with 12"W panels twice. I have let it cure for several days before use and have not touched the membrane that holds the glass together. It is fine for about 3 or 4 months. Then it begins a slow seepage around the bottom edge trim. This has happened in a similar manner both times. You cannot tell where the leak is exactly as there is gravel at that level and it tends to seep out all around the top of the trim.

This tank does not have a reinforcing bar like my 55 gallon and 75 gallon flatback hexes. Does anyone have any experience that a large hex is any different than normal tanks for resealing or that without a reinforcement bar it is putting extra pressure on the bottom etc?

I would appreciate any advice - the tank by the way is an Oceanic mfd around 1987 I think that I bought used - it had been used as a reptile tank.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't see that there should be any difference because it is a hex. If it is leaking after a time, there is a problem with the reseal. Sounds like it is leaking from the bottom seam. I would be probably removing the bottom trim and looking for the leak.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 Clean it up completely and put lots of extra silicone around the bottom edges....hidden by gravel any ways right?


----------

